# cedar shakes: nails vs staples....



## MichaelinOmaha (Oct 12, 2006)

Just an average homeowner who's trying to get bids for reroofing my home that has cedar shakes (12/6 pitch) in Omaha, NE.

I'd be very interested (and appreciative) in the opinions of the resident experts on the following questions.

• For cedar shake fasteners, are nails preferred vs stapling...hand nailed/power nailed?

• I have solid sheathing...is a "breathing material" layer between the felt and shakes advisable?

• Any preferred material for flashing for cedar shakes.

The two bids I've gotten so far insist on stapling and whine that nailing adds time and therefore cost.

How would the experts spec a cedar shake job on their home? Please note that price(cost) of the job, while important, is only secondary to having quality shakes applied professionally. I figure I like to get paid well for what I do, and therefore I assume roofing professionals expect to get paid a decent price for a professional job. As a unwitting homeowner, I just want to know what experts consider specs for a quality shake roof. 

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

First i would nail. Two nails per shingle galvanized. Second i would recomend the mesh in between the shingles and the plywood sheathing on the roof. This will extended the shingle life. Third flashing it depends on what needs to be flashed. Some like copper(big money) others just prefer regular flashing. Price is usually calculated per bundle on shingles. Meaning a experience carpenter can determine labor off of that. 

One of Guys will stop by and give you more feed back.

ps i forgot hand nail.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How long of a warranty are offered with staples? Will the roofer replace the cupped shingles if they staple them?

Hand nailing is best for cedar. Staples do not allow the cedar shingles to expand and contract with moisture content as well as with nails.

Matrix (mesh) for breathing material.

Is roof vented?


----------



## MichaelinOmaha (Oct 12, 2006)

redline said:


> How long of a warranty are offered with staples? Will the roofer replace the cupped shingles if they staple them?
> 
> Hand nailing is best for cedar. Staples do not allow the cedar shingles to expand and contract with moisture content as well as with nails.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the replies guys.

My gut tells me hand nailing is preferred since I read an article back in 1985 about it. I can't locate the article now for reference plus don't know if technology has changed on this in 21 years.

Yes, the roof is currently vented with soffit intakes and power vent up higher. That's a good question since I'm wondering whether to replace with a ridge vent.

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Gun nailing is just as good. use stainless ring nails not galvanized.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## MichaelinOmaha (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you RooferJim. I'm gaining confidence in what's involved with a professional grade job.

Mike


----------

